# Draw Knife



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you ever use them in your work? Here is my "new" one, pretty cool adjustable handles.


----------



## Majik (Jan 10, 2008)

Daren, I use them just about every day. I definitely like the adjustable handles. I use only knives with the handles 90 degrees back like the one in your pic., Just more comfortable for an old timer like me. I'll take a few pics of a couple of mine that you may find interesting. Reed


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Majik said:


> I'll take a few pics of a couple of mine that you may find interesting. Reed


Looking forward to it.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

:lol: can you make a draw knife, daren, for pushing rather than pulling??


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I made a draw knife out of a planer knife. But, I really like the adjustability of that one. I use it like a a scraper. Another type draw knife I use is an inshave, which I use on scooping seats.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren said:


> Do you ever use them in your work? Here is my "new" one, pretty cool adjustable handles.


Daren I like your draw knife. I think I have one or two of them , but they are very old, and just hang on the wall in my shop with all the other very old tools.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

*A few of my favorite things.....*

I use the Draw Knife often. Wonderfull tool for me.

These are my "Keepers":









The unit with the one handle going straight out....is called a Pommel Knife. For seat work.

Michael


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

fanback said:


> I use the Draw Knife often. Wonderfull tool for me.
> 
> These are my "Keepers":
> 
> ...


That is a nice collection of knives. Do you use all of them or collect them?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> That is a nice collection of knives. Do you use all of them or collect them?


Take a peek at his site, I am guessing they get used . 
_"__It is important to note that I make the whole chair, from selecting and cutting the tree, to applying the final coat of finish. All my chairs begin with a walk in the woods, and it is sometimes possible,location permitting, to make a chair from a special tree on the clients property."_


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I use them all....but some more than others. I have one i use mostly for removing bark. One I like for spindle work...one for seats , ect. A couple rotate when I don't want to stop to sharpen.

I've had one of the folding handle ones, and it was great, especially when traveling. It's now in South America somewhere, donated to a packet of tools going to woodworkers in need down there.


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

I also use a lot


----------



## matrix123 (May 19, 2008)

*hi friends,*

thanks for your information ,i am new in this forum:no:


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

I use a flexcut drawknife. It looks cheap, not like the ones above but its a great curved drawknife. I use it for taking bark off thin logs. Nice tool.


----------



## Lumberjack2153 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Whad do you think?*

Hi, I am looking for a draw knife for my own, I dont know what price is a good price for draw knife, including quality and warranty. I found one on this site http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=4463287 which I think is a good buy for a amateur like me, what do you think?


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello lumberjack2153, I'm going to totally contredict my above post, in terms of new equipment. I think if your fairly new or an amateur your proberly better off getting a few old/ second hand drawknifes at a sale (we call them car boot sales over here, Im sure you have simlar over there). With hand tools I feel its much more personal than if your bringing powertools. I would suggest getting a feel from a few different drawknifes before chooseing one or just buy a few good ones cheap at a sale. With old hand tools, your know if it's any good when you pick it up: comfortable in the hands, weight, look to see what the blade is like, chips ect. I prefer older tools if possible, I do like the flexcut, but I would only use it for taking bark off logs, it's very uncomforable and feels cheap. I looked at your link and the tool seems ok but I think your get bored of using it quite quickly.

Rustick


----------

